# anyone tried ethylene



## $hocker paintball (Jun 21, 2006)

Has anyone tried to use ethylene on their plants?


----------



## $hocker paintball (Jun 21, 2006)

?
??


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

isnt that to make them turn out more females but no ive never used it


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

It's used as a hormone in plants. It's stimulates ripening, budding, opening, and even shedding of leaves,fruits,bud,flowers, etc.

I haven't used it, seeing as i don't grow..nor have i heard anything good or bad about it being used by friends. I don't see why you couldn't use it, it seems safe, but i really don't know too much about growing. 

Good luck!


----------



## $hocker paintball (Jun 21, 2006)

Can anyone who grows help my ass out?


----------



## skunk (Jun 21, 2006)

i have an extra roll of charmin .


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 21, 2006)

Give it a rest, we saw the first two posts. It appears no one uses it.


----------



## $hocker paintball (Jun 21, 2006)

Chill old man...thought i'd try.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 21, 2006)

I ain't old, I'm only 26. I understand you're looking for info but there's no need to spam.


----------



## $hocker paintball (Jun 22, 2006)

alright man its all good ic where your comin from


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

$hocker paintball said:
			
		

> Chill old man...thought i'd try.


*I see you made friends over here real quick. Talking to members like this won't get you anywhere except in trouble with other members. Just thought i'd toss that out for ya.*


----------



## Mutt (Jun 22, 2006)

All right been around seeing triple post deletions and now 4 red bars. and Calling Biffdoggie old. well I'm ancient and a few members on here are methuzala. 

Due to the series of posts that this user has made. I have all I need to make a determination that he is not of age to be on this site. I hope that others will respect our guidlines and at least read them prior to signing up.
This site is for 18+ members only.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 22, 2006)

Methuzala, now there's a reference you don't hear everyday!


----------



## Hick (Jun 22, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> Methuzala, now there's a reference you don't hear everyday!


...and I'm not sure that it is a term of endearment either....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 22, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...and I'm not sure that it is a term of endearment either....


Holy Crap! What does that make me?


----------



## skunk (Jun 23, 2006)

yeap thats right mutt i figure from his name he was a minor and did not like that $ symbol either bye his name. made me think he was a minor tryin to be a dealer and i myself am not a dealer and hope no one else in here is i hate the thought about my weed getting in the hands of innocent kids. how old was he anyways.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 23, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> how old was he anyways.


 
It is not known, but when acting like a teenager and referenceing people as "old man" sends a flag that they are not over 18. His ban gets lifted in a year. lets see if he grows up by then.


----------



## skunk (Jun 23, 2006)

i was thinking somewhere in the neighborhood of 14 or 15. not too many 16 year olds play paintball there more interested in driving cars, dates at movies ect. anyways who knows.


----------



## johnp (Feb 10, 2011)

ethylene is good for the ripening of fruit cant find anyone who  has used it but test little bit if u have the ability to differ what you do with different groups of plants and keep track of how it works and let us know.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 10, 2011)

4.5 yrs gotta be a record.  lol


----------

